# Custom Curtlo S3 Build



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

So, for a variety of reasons I had a Curtlo frame sitting in my basement for the better part of a year waiting to be built, but alas, the time came to make it a bike. For better or for worse, here's the result. (My) logic dictated that since it was _SO_ orange, it _had_ to be built with a fair amount of black, and so it was. Nothing really exotic. Edge 2.0 road fork, Ultegra 6600 group (it _was_ 'new' when I bought it for this bike), Easton EA70 wheelset, Conti GP 4000s, Toupe saddle... Came in at about 17.6 lbs. _sans_ pedals and saddle bag (wanted _all _ black), which is about what I expected.

I had Doug build the S3 very close to my Tarmac's geo because that bike fits perfect and handles the way I like, so I now have a steel version. Not at all a bad thing, IMHO.

For anyone interested, there are some 'before' close up pics in my user gallery showing Doug's fillet brazing skills.
View attachment 195998


View attachment 195999


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

man oh man, what is it with you people.
so many nice bikes, with tasteful builds..

let us know how it rides compared to your Tarmac, and which you prefer...lol

great looking ride!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

That is really nice.

He does great work and is so ....... under the radar.

There is only 1 thing I don't like about his work and that is his decals.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, both. I'm not sure how 'tasteful' my Halloween theme is, but (except for the silver/ black mini wedge) the finished product is pretty much what I was after.

So far, I can tell very little difference in either ride or handling between the S3 and my Tarmac. I'm not sure what that really says about either bike, but it may speak volumes for the philosophy of some members that geo, tires (both use Conti GP 4000s) and pressures mean more than frame materials. I doubt it, though. 

Regarding the decals. I can understand someone not loving the faux CF look, but (at least in this instance and IMO) they go pretty well with the whole package. I would, however have preferred that they be clear coated over, but that's a minor thing. I'm sure if I had any issues with them Doug would send replacements.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

was saying tasteful in the sense of what you did with the "orange" you got..

the interesting thing will be which bike will you hold onto longer and why?
which will be more durable, in your eyes, and a no brainer to which one you grab first to go for a ride...

how big a tire can you get on the Curtlo?

enjoy your ride...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Thank you, both. I'm not sure how 'tasteful' my Halloween theme is, but (except for the silver/ black mini wedge) the finished product is pretty much what I was after.
> 
> So far, I can tell very little difference in either ride or handling between the S3 and my Tarmac. I'm not sure what that really says about either bike, but it may speak volumes for the philosophy of some members that geo, tires (both use Conti GP 4000s) and pressures mean more than frame materials. I doubt it, though.
> 
> Regarding the decals. I can understand someone not loving *the faux CF look*, but (at least in this instance and IMO) they go pretty well with the whole package. I would, however have preferred that they be clear coated over, but that's a minor thing. I'm sure if I had any issues with them Doug would send replacements.



No, to be clear, that isn't what I don't like about his decals. It's the "Tron" typeface or whatever it is he uses. They are too chunky / blocky. Those are my only complaint with his work.

I ride a bike that I got from him years ago, I love it, but it has no decals because I told him not to apply them. I keep meaning to get some made in a typeface I like but just never get around to it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

a_avery007 said:


> was saying tasteful in the sense of what you did with the "orange" you got..
> 
> the interesting thing will be which bike will you hold onto longer and why?
> which will be more durable, in your eyes, and a no brainer to which one you grab first to go for a ride...
> ...


Ah, gotcha. The orange is supposedly the closest the builder could come to Mondonico orange (my original choice). He said because they powdercoat the frames, that specific color wasn't available. From the color charts he provided, this did seem very close, but I had nothing to compare it to.

Good points about which will become the dominant bike and last longer in both durability and ownership. Obviously time will tell re: the dominant bike, but I tend to keep bikes forever (my last steel bike was purchased in 1990) so I expect to keep both of these as well.

I have no doubt 25c's are an option on the Curtlo, but 28c's would be a close call.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Windermere said:


> No, to be clear, that isn't what I don't like about his decals. It's the "Tron" typeface or whatever it is he uses. They are too chunky / blocky. Those are my only complaint with his work.
> 
> I ride a bike that I got from him years ago, I love it, but it has no decals because I told him not to apply them. I keep meaning to get some made in a typeface I like but just never get around to it.


Points taken and yes, I don't think anyone would use the words _classy _or _upscale _to describe the decals.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

PJ,

Nice build! Congratulations.

IMHO, it was worth waiting for. Personally, I like the bold type on the decal because it breaks up the orange and fits w/ your components.

I find it interesting that you haven't noticed much difference between it and the Tarmac. My guess is that they're probably pretty close in weight and the S3 has the carbon fork. Two questions:
1. Could it be better than the Comp fork?
2. What wheels did you put on it?

I'm looking forward to future updates.

Thanks for sharing,
Keith


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ksanbon said:


> PJ,
> 
> Nice build! Congratulations.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Keith. As you know, the wait _was_ a long one....

Regarding weight differences: Although the Tarmac frame _and_ fork weight what the S3 frame alone weighs (3.4 lbs.), the S3 (sans pedals and seat bag) weighs about 1/2 lb. less than the Tarmac. I attribute that to the Ultegra group (vs 105 on the Comp) and Easton EA70 wheelset (as opposed to the RS-10's on the Comp).

I like the Edge fork. It weighs the same as the Comp fork, but has a nice balance of precise steering feel and smoothness. If I were pressed to say which is better, I'd probably say the Edge, but it's close. 

The only other difference I notice between the two bikes is that the S3 seems to climb slightly better, but less weight usually equals better climbing, so no surprise there.

Since it's a new build, I'm tweaking fit and drivetrain after every couple of rides. Fit is now pretty well set (thanks to_ lots _of measuring and comparing with the Tarmac along the way), but I'm still not able to match the Tarmacs shifting. I don't think it's the guy doing the wrenching, because I've torn down and rebuilt the Tarmac a couple of times, so there may be some minor differences in frame/ hanger alignment. But I'll sort it all out in time.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

nice! i went with a yellow and black theme on mine. i've been riding it for about 7 years and it's still a joy to ride.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

moschika said:


> nice! i went with a yellow and black theme on mine. i've been riding it for about 7 years and it's still a joy to ride.


Thanks!

Yellow with black theme was actually in the running as well, then somewhere along the way I got this Halloween theme in my head. Feel free to post pics. I'd like to see yours.


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

That is a great looking bike. I'm very partial to the orange as well. I have an old Ibis in a similar orange which I just love.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tone12 said:


> That is a great looking bike. I'm very partial to the orange as well. I have an old Ibis in a similar orange which I just love.


Thanks! I think that color falls under the category of you like it or you don't, but that's ok.

I happened to park the bike just in front of my Arien's snowblower today and realized it was a perfect match. _Was not _my intention.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

So after four months and a max of around 300 miles, I've come to the conclusion that my Tarmac has remained the favored ride, so it's off to ebay with the Curtlo. There's nothing inherently wrong with it and I feel bad that it hasn't seen more miles, but somewhere along the way the Tarmac's become a companion, of sorts, and I guess I like the familiarity of it. 

Seeing as I've been riding for 25+ years and sold one of three bikes I've had in all that time, this is very unusual for me. But rather than sit in my basement gathering dust, someone could be riding it, and that's as it should be. :thumbsup:


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Saw your bike in the Classifieds. Bummer but I agree no use sitting in your basement. The fact it has similar geometry of Tarmac it should find a good home.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

acckids said:


> Saw your bike in the Classifieds. Bummer but I agree no use sitting in your basement. The fact it has similar geometry of Tarmac it should find a good home.


Agreed. Coincidentally it just sold and all indications are it's a _very_ good home.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That's a very classy build. Nice. I love Curtlos.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pablo said:


> That's a very classy build. Nice. I love Curtlos.


Thanks. I don't know which group will be used on the new build, but the new owner also purchased the Edge fork, so the final build should be close.


----------



## sjbryson (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey PJ, thanks for the compliment...and the Curtlo! 

I had my last road bike, a custom steel Kirkbride, for 15 years (pics). Looking forward to riding my bike's modern cousin for a good many miles.

Unfortunately I bent the right chainstay on my Kirkbride irreparably early this summer. Which was too bad, since I just had the bike repainted a couple years back and upgraded everything. So, the Curtlo will get built up with Dura Ace/Fulcrum cranks/Thomson post and stem/ROL wheelset. 

The Curtlo is the perfect bike to take it's place. Sized right and exactly what I was after--a lightweight, businesslike steel frame. Way cool.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sjbryson said:


> Hey PJ, thanks for the compliment...and the Curtlo!
> 
> I had my last road bike, a custom steel Kirkbride, for 15 years (pics). Looking forward to riding my bike's modern cousin for a good many miles.
> 
> ...


You're welcome, Stu. I think you deserve both (the compliment and the Curtlo). 

I like your Kirkbride. Some prefer lugs, others like brazing; I think both are nice when mated to good quality steel.

Once you've built up the Curtlo I'd be interested in seeing some pics (and getting rider impressions, of course). Hopefully we can get that ball rolling in the next couple of days.


----------



## sjbryson (Jul 29, 2008)

Well PJ, here's the next incarnation of the Curtlo. Only one ride so far, but I loved the handling. Nicely balanced and responsive. In short, I couldn't be more pleased!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice job on the build, Stu. The bike has a no nonsense, classy look to it. 

I concur on your impressions on the bikes handling. That Edge fork is a perfect match for the frames geo.

I'm glad you're enjoying the bike. I hope the two of you share many happy (and safe) miles ahead.


----------

